
Ask HN: How do you restrict the amount of screen time for kids? - yangikan
My kids use multiple devices (Windows, Iphone, Ipad) -- Is it possible to restrict access to specific sites for only specific times (say from 9-11AM) and to specific total hours (Say, no more than 30 mins) at the network level?
======
duked
I'm also interested as I just started looking into it for my kids. Right now,
they only have access to 1h/day max of screen time. I take the ipad and put it
in kiosk mode with one app only (ABCs/Reading/Math) and I pick it up after
30mins and redo the same setup with youtube for kids (they watch 15mins) and
again another time where they pick a moderately educational game and that's my
routine. I think there must be an app where I can select which apps are
allowed and how much time so I don't have to use a timer and give them a sense
of "freedom" haha.

